# Ingame Item Code



## STL (9. April 2009)

Servus

in der neuesten Ausgabe des buffed.de Magazin gibts n Itemcode für ein Ingameitem. Da ich kein HdRO spiele will ich einem von euch den Key schenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der erste der mir ne PM schreibt bekommt sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Stichwort: *HdRO!*

MfG STL

*EDIT -bloodberry-*
Nur Angebote, keine Nachfragen. Beiträge mit Anfragen werden sofort von mir gelöscht.


----------



## STL (9. April 2009)

So Itemcode ist weg.. sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (9. April 2009)

DArf ich mal fragen was der Code überhaupt bringt?(steht ja sicherlich dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) dann würde ich mir das heft wahrscheinlich kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (9. April 2009)

Ich rate mal. Einen Umhang mit 42 Rüstung.


----------



## Abigayle (9. April 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich rate mal. Einen Umhang mit 42 Rüstung.



Du bist ja soooo eine Spassbremse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (9. April 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich rate mal. Einen Umhang mit 42 Rüstung.


Wow =0 Das ist unglaublich..aber die 42 macht mir etwas sorgen..Geht die Welt jetzt unter? Stirbt Mittelerde aus? Welche Klasse ist die Beste für Neueinsteiger/Wiedereinsteiger oder einfach super fürs Solo-Spiel? LOHNT es sich üebrhaupt noch HDRO zu spielen?Und wie muss mein System aussehen? 

Die "42" lässt einfach viel zu viel offenen Spielraum :/

Mistige Sache aber auch ;P


----------



## Flixl (9. April 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Meneldur (9. April 2009)

Das wird natürlich der eine Ring sein...


----------



## Landral (9. April 2009)

Spaßbremse .... ähmm .... Vetaro hat es doch geschrieben.


----------



## Gocu (10. April 2009)

Landral schrieb:


> Spaßbremse .... ähmm .... Vetaro hat es doch geschrieben.



Super er hat geraten und weil Vetaro es sagt ist es jetzt auch so oder was? Selbst wenn es so ein Umhang ist, für Twinks am Anfang sind sie immer gut und vielleicht sieht der Umhang auch gut aus und manche wollen ihn als Zierwerk nutzen.


----------



## :oD (10. April 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> Super er hat geraten und weil Vetaro es sagt ist es jetzt auch so oder was? Selbst wenn es so ein Umhang ist, für Twinks am Anfang sind sie immer gut und vielleicht sieht der Umhang auch gut aus und manche wollen ihn als Zierwerk nutzen.



Der beste Zierwerk-Umhang ist immer noch der




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Werd mir das Heft kaufen, damit ich wieder neue Sitzungs-Lektüre habe. Mal schaun wie hoch der Anteil WoW diesmal sein wird. Macht ja immer wieder Spaß die Buffed zu lesen.


----------



## Gromthar (10. April 2009)

Ja, der ist schon nett. Aber meinen Lorienumhang mit Kapuze gebe ich nicht mehr her, auch wenn er rein von den Werten her schlechter ist, ist er optisch erste Sahne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (10. April 2009)

:oD schrieb:


> Der beste Zierwerk-Umhang ist immer noch der



Whaat, mein Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gladsheim (10. April 2009)

Es handelt sich bei dem Item nicht um einen Umhang, sondern um dieses gute Stück




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat schon jemand den Code dafür eingegeben? Ich habe es getan, hab den Gegenstand aber mit keinem meiner vorhanden noch mit einem neuerstellten Charakter im Inventar... Fehler, oder bekomm ich den irgendwo Anders her?


----------



## arieos (10. April 2009)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Die "42" lässt einfach viel zu viel offenen Spielraum :/
> 
> Mistige Sache aber auch ;P




Öhh mmm..  wie war gleich nochmal die Frage ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (10. April 2009)

Gladsheim schrieb:


> Es handelt sich bei dem Item nicht um einen Umhang, sondern um dieses gute Stück



Sicher? Das ist der Mithrilwappenrock und soweit ich weiß gibt es ihn nur 5000 (?) mal in Europa und den konnte man bei Verlosungen gewinnen


----------



## Gladsheim (10. April 2009)

So steht es zumindest auf dem Codeheftchen das in der aktuellen Buffed ist... 

Nur warum ich den nicht freigeschaltet bekomme weiß ich nicht...


----------



## Gocu (10. April 2009)

Gladsheim schrieb:


> So steht es zumindest auf dem Codeheftchen das in der aktuellen Buffed ist...
> 
> Nur warum ich den nicht freigeschaltet bekomme weiß ich nicht...



Vielleicht ist es noch ein Fehler, einfach mal bis morgen abwarten (vielleicht auch etwas länger) was anderes fällt mir dazu auch nicht ein


----------



## Ilunadin (10. April 2009)

Also den Wappenrock würde ich glatt kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (10. April 2009)

Und bevor sich wer beschwert von wegen Lore*: Er heisst nicht "Mithril-Wappenrock" sondern "Ringpanzer des Mithril-Wächters". Darauf aufpassen und ne rüstung daraus tragen ist ja schon ein unterschiet

______________________
* Ich bin überrascht dass das bis jetzt noch niemand gemacht hat


----------



## Doomknight2 (10. April 2009)

Ich hab auch noch so einen Code dafür. Wer den haben will pm an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-----------
Der Code ist schon weg, also bitte nicht mehr anschreiben


----------



## brezel (10. April 2009)

Ich hätte auch gern diesen Code fals jemand noch einer hat und ihn mir überlassen würde.

Eine PM an mich wäre echt super!

MfG Brezel


----------



## Mephals (10. April 2009)

@Gladsheim

Die Gegenstände kommen mit der Post... zum glück ist die virtuelle schneller als die echte


----------



## -bloodberry- (10. April 2009)

Find ich totel blöde, dass das Ding übers Heft angeboten wird.
Ich hab zu den wenigen Glücklichen gehört, die so ein Teil hatten, jetzt läuft damit sicher bald jeder Zweite rum. :<


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. April 2009)

Dafür bist du einer der wenigen Zwerge die so...äh...einen schönen Kopfschmuck tragen. :>

Finds zwar auch nicht grad toll, aber was soll man machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flixl (10. April 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Vetaro (10. April 2009)

Flixl schrieb:


> "Mithril" steht als abkürzung für den Namen des Wappenrocks



Häää?

M.i.t.h.r.i.l. ?

Meisterhafter innereienschützender thronfolgerwürdiger hausgemachter rotlackierbarer irrsinnig lootverbessernder Wappenrock?


----------



## Gocu (10. April 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Häää?
> 
> M.i.t.h.r.i.l. ?
> 
> Meisterhafter innereienschützender thronfolgerwürdiger hausgemachter rotlackierbarer irrsinnig lootverbessernder Wappenrock?



Im Ernst, musst du solche dummen Antworten geben?


----------



## Vetaro (10. April 2009)

Ich hab mich natürlich dumm gestellt. Aber woher sollte ich denn bitte wissen, dass das eine Abkürzung ist oder wofür sie steht?


----------



## Gocu (10. April 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich hab mich natürlich dumm gestellt. Aber woher sollte ich denn bitte wissen, dass das eine Abkürzung ist oder wofür sie steht?



Ich denke mal er meinte damit einfach als völlig normale Abkürzung Mithril-Wappenrock weil es viel schneller zu schreiben geht Ringpanzer des Mithril-Wächters


----------



## Vetaro (10. April 2009)

Gut, wir kommen dem ganzen jetzt näher: Ich habe in meinem letzten Post auf Seite 1 keine Kritik an der Schreibung "Mithril-Wappenrock" genommen. Ich habe so getan als hätte jemand geschrieben



> _Original von Irgendwem_
> Mithril-Wappenrock? Das geht ja mal gar nicht, das ist der wertvollste Stoff den's gibt, davon kriegt man nicht einfach so nen wappenrock [bla bla bla



Und habe auf diesen imaginären Beitrag geantwortet, dass es kein Mithril-Wappenrock seie sondern der Wappenrock für einen, der auf Mithril aufpasst.

Habt ihr's jetzt beide kapiert? Danke.


----------



## Gocu (10. April 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Gut, wir kommen dem ganzen jetzt näher: Ich habe in meinem letzten Post auf Seite 1 keine Kritik an der Schreibung "Mithril-Wappenrock" genommen. Ich habe so getan als hätte jemand geschrieben
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habs kapiert und ich wusste auch das es so ist, trotzdem war es eine Abkürzung und fertig


----------



## Flixl (10. April 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Vetaro (10. April 2009)

Kennst du die Ignorier-Funktion? Im Profil eines Gruppenmitgliedes auf Profiloptionen und dann "Mitglied Ignorieren" klicken.

Wir hatten das schon oft genug. Ich verhalte mich nicht gegen irgendwelche Regeln sondern nur gegen deinen Geschmack. Was Links zu irgendwelchen Sachen angeht: Es sind Links. Du musst nicht darauf klicken. Sowas trägt meiner Meinung nach zu Diversität bei und hat eher unterhalterische als nervige Qualität.

Wenn du möchtest, dass jemand sein Verhalten ändert, ist es besser das positiv zu formulieren anstatt negativ (also eine aufforderung etwas *zu tun* anstatt etwas *zu lassen), und es ist auch sehr hilfreich, dabei nicht persönlich zu werden.  

 Ich denke es ist keine große Überraschung für dich, dass ich definitiv nicht vorhabe, mein Verhalten zu ändern aufgrund eines Beitrages, der mit "deine posts gehen mir auf die nerven" anfängt. Das löst sogar eher trotzreaktionen aus.


----------



## Tuminix (11. April 2009)

In welcher Buffed-Ausgabe soll denn der Code sein? Hab eigentlich jedes Magazin bei mir in der Schublade, liest sich einfach so schön nachts auf der Arbeit. Jedoch hab ich nirgends etwas von einem Item-Code gefunden :-/ Die neuste Ausgabe erscheint bei uns leider erst am 17.4, oder hat man als "Abonehmer" die Ausgaben schon vor Release in dem Briefkasten?! 

Wünsch Euch frohe Ostern!


Tante Edith ruft noch fix: "Hey, Vetaro, dein Wordpress-Blogg ist ja wirklich "lesenswert", nice!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (11. April 2009)

Mephals schrieb:


> @Gladsheim
> 
> Die Gegenstände kommen mit der Post... zum glück ist die virtuelle schneller als die echte





Also ich weiss nicht , ich habe den Code eingegeben und das Zierwerk war in meinem Inventar, aber mit der Post ist da nichts gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Vetaro 

Es ist einfach schwierig Perfekt zu sein, und wenn man es dann endlich ist gibt es natürlich unheimlich viele Neider die nicht mal die "Ignorieren" Funktion finden.

Ach ja das Leben eines Perfektionierten ist schon schwer, man muss sich immer mit so viel unnötigen erklären und verbessern abgeben das man fast das Schlafen gehen vergessen könnte, aber es hat ja auch was gutes, man wird ja besonders in Foren jeden Tag daran erinnert das man das richtige macht, nämlich erklären und verbessern.

Es kommt mir Persönlich ja schon fast wie eine Berufung vor, fast jeder noch so kleine fetzen wird von dir teilweise systematisch in seine Grundsubstanz zerlegt und noch mal korrekt und mit neuen und vor allem deinen besseren Inhalt raus in die Freie Welt getragen, das ist es doch was das tägliche aufstehen erst sinnvoll erscheinen lässt, Fehlinformationen suchen, rausfiltern , dann in die Bestandteile zerlegen und neu zusammen basteln damit es Perfekt wird, und das wichtigste jeder , wirklich jeder muss es mitbekommen denn nichts ist schöner als die Mitte einer Onlineportal-Gesellschaft zu sein.

Bitte verstehe mich nicht falsch , ich respektiere deine Art und deine dezente Werbung für deine Wordpress Seite, verstehst du auch nicht warum nicht schon die ganze Welt von deiner Seite weis? Ich meine sie ist Perfekt, die Art und weise der Darstellung deiner Texte und Bilder , es passt einfach alles super zusammen ich verstehe einfach nicht warum es fast niemanden interessiert, besonders da ich dachte du willst noch aktiver bei Wordpress werden und dem Forum hier mehr schlecht als recht den Rücken kehren? Ist Wordpress schon zu Perfekt? bist du dort ganz alleine oder warum bist du hier immer noch so Aktiv wie eh und je?

Es liegt mir fern dich in irgendeiner art belästigen zu wollen, ich schreibe schon extra nicht angreifen, denn ich bin nicht Perfekt und nichts liegt mir ferner als in deine Perfekte Welt zu Marschieren und an die Tür zu Klopfen, geht ja eh nicht "unantastbar".

Das wirklich lustige ist ja eigentlich diese Situation, ich lese hier im HdRo Forum seit geraumer Zeit und deine Beiträge sind mir erst nach ein paar Tagen immer öfters aufgefallen, ja erst nach ein paar tagen es tut mir leid , ich weis ich hätte sie sofort bemerken müssen aber auch hier ist ja wieder die Tatsache im Spiel das ich eben nicht so Perfekt bin.

Auf jeden fall hast du es wirklich geschafft das ich mich mit einem halben Beitrag über dich Beschäftige, das ist nicht schlecht, das schaffen wirklich nicht viele aber du hast es geschafft, ich ein Fremder Mensch, beschäftige mich wirklich mit deinen Beiträgen und deiner Art die du hier im Internet Präsentierst, und nicht nur 0815 ich habe wirklich Zeit in dich investiert und seit dem es das Internet gibt kann ja leider jeder seine Ideen und Meinungen preisgeben die so oft eben nicht Perfekt sind.

Am Ende hin muss ich dir danken, den ich habe jetzt einen neuen Zufluchtsort gefunden, immer wenn ich zu viel von den ganzen unqualifizierten Aussagen habe gehe ich auf deine Wordpress Seite und werde jedes mal aufs neue wie ein kleines Kind das auf aufs Christkind wartet, mit großen Augen deine Eindrücke und Aussagen in mich aufsaugen und wenn ich dann gestärkt bin, ja dann kann ich Halbperfektionist wieder in die freie Welt des Internets und wenn ich dann Nachts Träume , dann von meinem Vorbild ,dem in meinen Augen Perfekten Vetaro.


----------



## -bloodberry- (11. April 2009)

Tuminix schrieb:


> In welcher Buffed-Ausgabe soll denn der Code sein? Hab eigentlich jedes Magazin bei mir in der Schublade, liest sich einfach so schön nachts auf der Arbeit. Jedoch hab ich nirgends etwas von einem Item-Code gefunden :-/ Die neuste Ausgabe erscheint bei uns leider erst am 17.4, oder hat man als "Abonehmer" die Ausgaben schon vor Release in dem Briefkasten?!


Jep, wenn man ein Abo hat, hat man das Magazin immer schon ein paar Tage vor dem offiziellen Termin.
Der Code ist also in der aktuellen Ausgabe (also die, die bei dir noch nicht raus ist).


----------



## Tuminix (11. April 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Jep, wenn man ein Abo hat, hat man das Magazin immer schon ein paar Tage vor dem offiziellen Termin.
> Der Code ist also in der aktuellen Ausgabe (also die, die bei dir noch nicht raus ist).



AHa! Danke für die Info..


----------



## RubenPlinius (11. April 2009)

schade - den wappenrock hab ich schon, hab gehofft man bekäme ein neues item mit dieser ausgabe xD

salut


----------



## Cyberflips (11. April 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Häää?
> 
> M.i.t.h.r.i.l. ?
> 
> Meisterhafter innereienschützender thronfolgerwürdiger hausgemachter rotlackierbarer irrsinnig lootverbessernder Wappenrock?



hihi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (11. April 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> @Vetaro
> [...]



Das war zum beispiel großartig. Während des ganzen Beitrages war mir mulmig, ich hatte aber nicht das gefühl, ich müsse  sofort, ohne zuende zu lesen, auf "antworten" klicken um dir mitzuteilen, was für ein blöder ironischer blödian du bist. Nehmt Firun euch zum Vorbild, hater dieser Welt.


----------



## lausebengel08 (11. April 2009)

die frage ist eher wer hier der blöde ironischer blödian ist
ich glaube wir die antwort weiss hier jeder

aber mach dich nur weiter zum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
meine zeit ist mir zu kostbar um mich überhaupt zu sowas lange zu äußern


----------



## lippi85 (11. April 2009)

Hiho. 

Verschenke auch nen code für das ingame item.

Wer ihn will soll einfach ne pm schicken. 

Mfg


----------



## Gocu (11. April 2009)

lausebengel08 schrieb:


> die frage ist eher wer hier der blöde ironischer blödian ist
> ich glaube wir die antwort weiss hier jeder
> 
> aber mach dich nur weiter zum
> ...



Denke ich auch, Vetaro das ist jetzt nichst gegen dich, aber jetzt schleimt sich einer bei dir ein und sofort meinst du jeder soll ihn zum Vorbild nehmen und versuchen so zu sein wie er (Und somit auch dich als Vorbild haben)? Wenn ich das sehe denke ich du lässt dich viel zu leicht begeistern


----------



## Vetaro (11. April 2009)

Hahah!


----------



## Gocu (12. April 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Hahah!



Wie du meinst


----------



## Twinklos (12. April 2009)

Vetaro darf Kritisieren , er selber verträgt sie nicht ...


----------



## -bloodberry- (12. April 2009)

Habt euch alle lieb, oder ich verhau euch.


----------



## Kaldorian (12. April 2009)

Wo hier schon mehrere Codes angeboten wurden, ich suche auch noch einen und würde mich freuen, falls noch jemand einen über hat:-)


----------



## Meneldur (12. April 2009)

Dann werfe ich meinen Namen auch mal in die Runde. Also falls wer einen Code noch zu vergeben hat, denkt an mich bitte. Danke schon mal.

€dit sagt, dass ich keinen Code mehr suche.


----------



## milanese (12. April 2009)

Wer nen Code will, PM an mich^^


Will keiner?

Edith hat sich den Code grad weggeschnappt sry^^


----------



## -bloodberry- (12. April 2009)

Bitte nur Angebote, keine Gesuche.


----------



## Bartholom (13. April 2009)

meh, das finde ich jetzt etwas enttäuschend. damals musste man glück haben um einen der limitierten codes zu ergattern, und jetzt wird mittelerde damit überschwemmt (buffed wird ja nicht die einzige zeitung sein die den code hat).

alle derartigen items (z. b. die 42er umhänge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) kommen übrigens nicht mit der post sondern erscheinen einfach so im inventar.


----------



## SirRobin (16. April 2009)

Taugt der Gegenstand aus dem buffed.de Magazin denn was?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (16. April 2009)

SirRobin schrieb:


> Taugt der Gegenstand aus dem buffed.de Magazin denn was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ob er was taugt musst du entscheiden, das Bild wurde ja schon gepostet. Vorher war er halt selten und jetzt sieht er einfach nur gut aus




Gladsheim schrieb:


> Es handelt sich bei dem Item nicht um einen Umhang, sondern um dieses gute Stück
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SirRobin (16. April 2009)

Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke dann hab ich es verstanden, das Teil ist einfach nur Zierwerk, richtig?


----------



## Gocu (16. April 2009)

SirRobin schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau


----------



## Voodjin (16. April 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> Denke ich auch, Vetaro das ist jetzt nichst gegen dich, aber jetzt schleimt sich einer bei dir ein und sofort meinst du jeder soll ihn zum Vorbild nehmen und versuchen so zu sein wie er (Und somit auch dich als Vorbild haben)? Wenn ich das sehe denke ich du lässt dich viel zu leicht begeistern



Gocu. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass der Post von Firu an Vetaro ziemlich ironisch zu verstehen ist. Ich denke Du solltest Dir das noch einmal zu Gemüte führen. Es sei den Du kannst mit Ironie nichts anfangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (16. April 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Find ich totel blöde, dass das Ding übers Heft angeboten wird.
> Ich hab zu den wenigen Glücklichen gehört, die so ein Teil hatten, jetzt läuft damit sicher bald jeder Zweite rum. :<



Keine Angst Blood, Du bist viel zu optimistisch wer sich dieses Heft kauft und gleichzeitig HdrO spielt. So viele werden das nicht werden, weil es ja auch nicht wirklich zusammen passt.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zorakh55 (16. April 2009)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> Keine Angst Blood, Du bist viel zu optimistisch wer sich dieses Heft kauft und gleichzeitig HdrO spielt. So viele werden das nicht werden, weil es ja auch nicht zusammen passt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sehe ich genauso.
Ich jedenfalls kaufe mir das Heft nicht nur wegen dem Wappenrock.
Dann hätte ich nämlich das Gefühl das Heft auch lesen zu müssen, um mein Geld nicht verschwendet zu haben...
Und kein Wappenrock ist es Wert sich mehr als 50 Seiten "WoW in den Himmel Lob" anzutun.

Und jetzt der Neuankömmling RoM.... Der ist auch nicht viel besser. Statt das man mal noch etwas über ein MMO bringt, dass etwas anders ist, als WoW (--->HdRO) kommen plötzlich überall Beiträge über eine kostenlose WoW-Kopie.


Nun mir ist es nur Recht. Zuviel publicity tut HdRO garnicht gut. Das lockt nur frustrierte WoW Spieler an.

So und jetzt ab zum Kisok ich will diesen Wappenrock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (16. April 2009)

Voodjin, ich war auch überrascht, dass, nach seinem post und meinem antwortpost (in dem ich ja ausdrücklich auf die ironie hingewiesen habe), zwei Leute kamen, die der Ansicht waren, jemand würde mich ernsthaft als perfekt bezeichnen.

 Danach dachte ich einen Tag darüber nach, ein "Vetaro spricht Firu" zu machen und den Text mal mitsamt triefender Ironie vorzulesen, entschied mich dann aber, einfach zu warten, bis irgendjemand ausser mir auf die Ironie hinweist. Ist hiermit geschehen. Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher dass, wenn ich es vorgelesen _hätte_, es ziemlich perfekt geworden wäre.


----------



## Thoryn (16. April 2009)

falls noch wer so nen key hat würd ich mich über pm freuen


----------



## Gocu (16. April 2009)

Thoryn schrieb:


> falls noch wer so nen key hat würd ich mich über pm freuen





-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Bitte nur Angebote, keine Gesuche.


----------



## Millhouse (16. April 2009)

Finde die Idee ok.Aber warum machen die nicht so ein System wie bei SWG.Da gibts nach bestimmte Monate ein paar Belohnungen,zb als gemälde oder anderen schnick fürs Haus.Sobald man on geht kann man sich was aussuchen.Das wäre doch mal ein schönes Belohnungssystem.Heißt übrigens bei SWG Veteranenreward.


----------



## Vetaro (17. April 2009)

Das SWG-System kam zu einem Zeitpunkt, und wurde auf eine Weise eingeführt, bei dem jeder User sich denken musste: LOL jetzt geben die uns schon scheiss für umsonst nur damit wir weiterspielen! Wie verzweifelt sind die denn?!

Diesen Eindruck bei HdRO zu erwecken fände ich... falsch.
Abgesehen davon, dass es viele bessere und belohnendere Wege gibt, um sich solche Dinge zu erarbeiten, z.B. Spaß-Taten (also achievements) oder, wie bisher immer, Quests (Hühner-Sessionplay, Jahreszeitenfeiern).


----------



## EvV (17. April 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Find ich totel blöde, dass das Ding übers Heft angeboten wird.
> Ich hab zu den wenigen Glücklichen gehört, die so ein Teil hatten, jetzt läuft damit sicher bald jeder Zweite rum. :<


Naja, da es mehr als 15000 am Ende gegeben hat, ist das Ding jetzt schon nicht sonderlich selten. Ich habe keys für unsere 4 accounts und dann nochmal 2 (also insgesamt 6 Stück). Kurz nach der Aktion des englischen online-Magazins ist gefühlt jeder 2. auf Belegaer damit rumgerannt.
Also macht es jetzt kaum noch was aus, wenn buffed das noch einmal verteilt.


----------



## Cynda (24. April 2009)

ich hab auch noch einen code- falls noch jemand interesse hat.
einfach pn schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Tante EDIT:
der Code wurde schon verschickt. Sry...*


----------



## Howjin15 (25. April 2009)

Hier habt ihr meinen Code: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=101326
viel Spaß damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
PS: Bin zu faul den Code nochmal zu schreiben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grisu_HDH (28. April 2009)

Jetzt muss ich als LotRO-Neuling und Wow-Umsteiger doch die Frage hier los werden:
Ich habe mir das Buffed-Magazin gekauft und dann den Code aktiviert.
Den Umhang habe ich bekommen.
Allerdings kann ich ihn nicht anlegen.
Gibt es für Zierwerk einen Mindestlevel? Mein Warden auf Gilrain hat nur Level 15 bis jetzt.
Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Archonlord (28. April 2009)

Grisu_HDH schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich als LotRO-Neuling und Wow-Umsteiger doch die Frage hier los werden:
> Ich habe mir das Buffed-Magazin gekauft und dann den Code aktiviert.
> Den Umhang habe ich bekommen.
> Allerdings kann ich ihn nicht anlegen.
> ...



lv 20 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (28. April 2009)

Archonlord schrieb:


> lv 20
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zierwerk hat keine Stufe, du meinst das Ausstattungsfenster. Das schaltet man mit Stufe 20 frei. Das heißt du hast eine normale Rüstung an, aber man sieht eine andere, je nachdem welche Rüstung du ins Ausstattungsfenster zieht.

Und ich weiß nicht wie man den Umhang bekommt (Wenn du den vom Geburtstag meinst). Aber ich weiß nicht ob du wirklich den meinst, denn bei dem Code aus dem Buffed Magazin bekommt man einen Wappenrock.

P.S. Zum anziehen machst du einfach Rechtsklick auf das Item (Wie bei jedem halt^^), aber das bringt dir nicht sehr viel, Zierwerk hat ja keine Werte/Rüstung und du kannst wie gesagt erst mit Stufe 20 das Ausstattungsfenster benutzen


----------



## Grisu_HDH (28. April 2009)

@Archon: Ah ok, also Level 20. Danke.

@Gocu: Hab mich wohl etwas vertippt, ich meinte schon den Wappenrock des Mithrilwächters aus der Buffed. Anlegen kann ich ihn natürlich schon mit Rechtsklick, allerdings hat er ja keine Rüstungswerte oder Ähnliches und macht daher nur auf dem freischaltbaren Zierwerkslot Sinn. Weil nett aussehen tut er schon.


----------



## Bartholom (29. April 2009)

Level 20 kann aber nicht stimmen, da mein 9er Depotchar gerade mit dem Mithrilwächter-Waffenrock und dem Lifetime-Umhang (wie heiss der gleich noch?) als Ausstattung herumläuft. Es könnte höchstens sein dass das für den gesamten Account freigeschaltet wird sobald ein Char Level 20 erreicht hat, das käme mir aber etwas ungewöhnlich vor.


----------



## Vetaro (29. April 2009)

Ja. Und das haben wir auch schon oft genug hier gesagt, dass das mitlerweile selbstverständlich sein sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reaverslayer (29. April 2009)

Ganz einfach die Zierwerkslots werden sobald du einen Char auf lvl 20 hast, auf dem Account bei allen freigeschaltet egal welches level diese haben.


----------



## Bartholom (29. April 2009)

Naja so oft und unverständlich nun auch nicht, die Aussage "ab Level 20" würde für mich bedeuten dass generell kein Char unter 20 Zierwerk/Ausstattungen nutzen kann (war das nicht kurz nach der Einführung dieses Systems auch so?). Dass es tatsächlich Accountweit freigeschaltet wird habe ich erst jetzt gelesen nachdem du mir die Zunge herausgestreckt hattest und ich die letzten Threads zum Thema nochmal durchsucht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (29. April 2009)

Bartholom schrieb:


> Naja so oft und unverständlich nun auch nicht, die Aussage "ab Level 20" würde für mich bedeuten dass generell kein Char unter 20 Zierwerk/Ausstattungen nutzen kann (war das nicht kurz nach der Einführung dieses Systems auch so?). Dass es tatsächlich Accountweit freigeschaltet wird habe ich erst jetzt gelesen nachdem du mir die Zunge herausgestreckt hattest und ich die letzten Threads zum Thema nochmal durchsucht habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau in diesem Thread wurde es zwar nicht so deutlich gesagt, dafür aber in vielen anderen


----------



## hippixl (29. April 2009)

hab einen code zu vergeben.
erste pm bekommt ihn.





edit: der code ist vergeben


----------



## Bartholom (29. April 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> Genau in diesem Thread wurde es zwar nicht so deutlich gesagt, dafür aber in vielen anderen



Auch du, mein Sohn Brutus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber damit wir nicht völlig vom Thema abkommen: ich finde diesen speziellen Waffenrock sehr gelungen, wenn man jetzt noch die passenden Banner (wie sie in Moria z. B. in den Schmiede-Instanzen hängen) für das Haus bekommen könnte ...


----------



## Hipp (29. April 2009)

huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spiele kein hdro, daher hier mein code an den schnellsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 viel spaß damit :

NTLF-DN8E-WN5J-AT7K

es handelt sich um eine geburtstagswandung namens: ringpanzer des mithril-wächters

baba


----------



## Gosat (29. April 2009)

hi , hab mir grad das neue buffed-magazin gekauft und da ich kein hdro zocke , schenke ich dem ersten der sich bei mir meldet den code! Viel glück!  Lg gosat


----------



## Vetaro (29. April 2009)

Hallo. das ist heute etwa der dritte thread. wär's so schwer gewesen, das in einem der anderen offensichtlich benannten threads zu posten?


----------



## LOrD EoLitH (29. April 2009)

omg -.-


----------



## Gosat (29. April 2009)

der code ist vergeben!


----------



## Wagdy (30. April 2009)

PM an mich, dann gibts heut Abend, wenn ich heim komme den Code!
Hab den schon damals bekommen und hab nun auch den HeftCode über...


----------



## Wagdy (30. April 2009)

Ok, Code ist weg, sorry!
Cyberflips is the winner!^^


----------



## Cyberflips (30. April 2009)

So ist recht, immerhin steht blau meinen Hobbits vorzüglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*den Wagdy doll knuddelt*


----------



## Nihtingàle (1. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte noch einen Code zu vergeben, da ich kein HdRO spiele.
Einfach eine PM an mich.

Mh irgendwie gibt es viele die das Item nicht brauchen!

Ahso ich guck natürlich aufs Datum, bin erst später am abend wieder online, oder jemand schaft es in den nächsten 20min  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nihtingàle (1. Mai 2009)

Der Glückliche des InGameItenCode hat um 9:23Uhr die PM geschickt, der 2te war nur 2Min langsamer!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch dem Gewinner! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und Euch viel Spass in Mittelerde, ich werd jetzt Grillen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (mit der Buckligen Verwandtschaft meiner Freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## kingstan (13. Juni 2009)

Nihtingàle schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch einen Code zu vergeben, da ich kein HdRO spiele.
> Einfach eine PM an mich.



Edit: Code ist weg
Glückwunsch an ekim92


----------



## Sammies (3. Dezember 2009)

Tach Leutz 

Ich habe beim Aufräumen noch einen "alten" In-Game-Item Code gefunden.
Und zwar für den Ringpanzer des Mithril-Wächters.
HP71-U88N-YD98-JNG1​und wie immer gilt wer zu erst kommt malt zuerst ;-)


----------



## Norei (3. Dezember 2009)

Sammies schrieb:


> Ich habe beim Aufräumen noch einen "alten" In-Game-Item Code gefunden.
> Und zwar für den Ringpanzer des Mithril-Wächters.
> HP71-U88N-YD98-JNG1​und wie immer gilt wer zu erst kommt malt zuerst ;-)



Vielen Dank. Genau das richtige für meinen neuen Waffenmeister.


----------



## nirvanager1 (3. Dezember 2009)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Wow =0 Das ist unglaublich..aber die 42 macht mir etwas sorgen..Geht die Welt jetzt unter? Stirbt Mittelerde aus? Welche Klasse ist die Beste für Neueinsteiger/Wiedereinsteiger oder einfach super fürs Solo-Spiel? LOHNT es sich üebrhaupt noch HDRO zu spielen?Und wie muss mein System aussehen?
> 
> Die "42" lässt einfach viel zu viel offenen Spielraum :/
> 
> Mistige Sache aber auch ;P



made my day ^^


----------

